# Can you see the old mans face in Nimbin Rocks?



## Bonustokin (Aug 21, 2011)

Oi
Took some pics today... Wondering if anyone else can see the old mans face within the rock? I thought it was really cool...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes I can. I used to live in a place in Thora NSW were the profile along the top of the mountain was a mans body and the side was a face. The story was that he was supposed to guard the women and children while the tribesmen were hunting and he fell asleep. A tribe from Inverell came and stole all the women and children and he was punished by being turned into the mountain.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 21, 2011)

Thats creepy


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 21, 2011)

I always see faces in the rocks. See my avatar!


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 21, 2011)

... Nup, can't ... :-(


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think someone smoked to much whilst they were in nimbin lol.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 21, 2011)

some other stone  people










sometimes other aspects of anatomy reveal themselves







:shock:


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep... that's one ugly man lol.


----------



## Kelly86 (Aug 21, 2011)

ohhh i see him lol thats cool


----------



## Bez84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Spend enough time in nimbin and those rock people will start talking to u..


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 21, 2011)

How good is pareidolia 

I like it when people find Jesus in a packet of twisties


----------



## gosia (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah - he almost looks indian! (american indian that is lol)


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 21, 2011)

I reckon he looks like some crazy warrior dude from a fantasy game, or maybe I am just hanging for Skyrim a little too much.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone else see Doctor Neo Cortex from Crash Bandicoot?


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 21, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Anyone else see Doctor Neo Cortex from Crash Bandicoot?



omg yes!!! lol

I love nimbin, especially the museum there...

I also see one of the tiki guys from Donkey kong...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 21, 2011)

It has a museum??


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 21, 2011)

Or Aku Aku from Crash!!!

yeah... by donation only, got a couple of pics from there... it's pretty good =)

Just a whole lot of junk they have collected over decades put together through a house with messages written everywhere, worth a look! I could spend hours in there.


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone. That confirms it wasnt the drugs... (jokes) I went with a lilmissrazz and she couldnt bloody see it! So i thought id ask how many could see it on APS. Seems as though i win


----------



## mattyg (Aug 22, 2011)

nimbin...face in the rock?? sounds like some ate some mushrooms


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 22, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> It has a museum??



Just! more of an opium den realy lol


----------



## Emilie (Aug 22, 2011)

he`s a scary looking dude allright:shock:


----------

